# My nails are clear!!! :(



## Puppers1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi! Well, I just stopped biting my nails a little under two months ago. I'm proud! But, now that my nails are growing out, they are weird looking. The white tip is clear and discolored... and they are VERY thin and bendable. I keep strengthener on them. When will they look normal?


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 20, 2013)

Give them time and keep taking care of them. They will strengthen up. Wearing polish will help them not break in the meantime.


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the same problem with my nails, so I tried both Sally Hansen Hard as Nails and Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Instant Hardener. When using these products, especially the Diamond Strength Hardener, you'll probably get better results if you do not have any other nail polish on. Just try applying a coat or two of the Diamond Hardener every day, and you should see results pretty quickly.

Nails can turn clear because of exposure to water, even just from washing your hands a few times a day and from showering. Because of that, it's important to use a protective and moisturizing hand cream during the day. At night, try using hand creams that have glycolic acid (I use M.D. Forte Hand &amp; Body Cream).


----------



## oliviabelle872 (Mar 22, 2013)

If you want healthy, strong and beautiful nails that Apples, Asparagus, Eggs, Garlic, Nuts, Onions, Grapes..., don't stop with the diet. You should have taken a proper care for your nails and don't worry definitely your nail will look like very soon as you want.


----------



## Evlin (Apr 16, 2013)

Its very simple, if you want healthy nails just rub lemon on it then see the results you will get the the beautiful, thick, and white nails. try it, it will really work.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Evlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its very simple, if you want healthy nails just rub lemon on it then see the results you will get the the beautiful, thick, and white nails. try it, it will really work.


 oh is it so... should try it then... Thanks for the nice tip Evlin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Evlin (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya sure, you should try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissamellie (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Evlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its very simple, if you want healthy nails just rub lemon on it then see the results you will get the the beautiful, thick, and white nails. try it, it will really work.


 Hi Evlin

If it is really. Then I would like to do. So... as it will go to works. I will return back to say thanks for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

